# 300+ photos pls check them out



## cincophoto (May 20, 2005)

So i jus improved my site and now is up, on its own domain with fast hosting. All of the pictures are taken with my Canon A70 stock and a tripod. If you are interested you can purchase picture prints. The site is located at www.cincophoto.com 
Peace!


----------

